# Rescue dog turns out to be stolen



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Tonight on the news, here in Denver, there was a story about a man who saw an ad on craig's list. The gsd was very thin and the man wanted to buy her to rescue her. He meet the guy at a gas station and paid forty dollars for her. He took the 2 yr old female to the vet and found out she was stolen three weeks ago, out of the owners back yard. They had left her out while they were gone. Just shows, that unless you have a very secure back yard, even a older dog can be taken. Glad this one had a happy ending. The guy in this story runs a rescue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dog flipping...made CNN. Don't leave your dogs unattended. People are stealing them and selling them on craigslist.


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

Apparently they also steal them for bait dogs. Saw a direct quote from a dog fighter. So sad. He also said that they look for "free dogs to good home" ads. I'll see if I can find the quote... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

There was a white GSD walking around inside of the convenience store where I stop in the morning to get my energy gummy bears. I asked the cashier if it was his and he said no followed by, did I want it? I said I'd like to take him, but he must belong to somebody and I doubt one of my gsds would be too happy about me bringing him home. Some woman chimed in saying they called the phone number on his collar and was told they weren't coming to get him, hower she sounded a bit unsure of exactly what they said. She also said they called animal control and they were on the way. 

I got to work and decided to call animal control and left a message, just in case he would be put down as an owner surrender. I also said I would be interested in taking him. They called back and asked if I had the dog, told them no, I called because I was interested in taking him and as far as I knew he was being picked up. They told me nope, when the driver got there, the dog was gone and the that the dogs owner has been searching for him.

I stopped by the store after work to ask the day cashier what happened to the dog and she said the night cashier decided to keep him. I'm not sure if the woman who said she called was lying or maybe the dogs owner was half asleep and didn't understand what was being asked, idk. She (cashier) was going to try and let night guy know, if not ill see him in the morning and let him know that the owner does indeed want his/her dog. The whole thing seemed odd, I hope the guy doesn't try to pull bullpoop and contact the owner.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good reason to never leave your dogs out unsupervised. Doesn't matter how secure your yard is. People can always get in.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I swear to god, that day when they broke/walked in, it was about the dogs and not about our belongings. It's very unsettling.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> I swear to god, that day when they broke/walked in, it was about the dogs and not about our belongings. It's very unsettling.


 
that's why I keep a close eye on my dogs and I sincerely hope Dax becomes one of those seriously intimidating stay the heck out of my house unless invited type of dogs. Shasta just watches. that's all she does.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nigel said:


> There was a white GSD walking around inside of the convenience store where I stop in the morning to get my energy gummy bears. I asked the cashier if it was his and he said no followed by, did I want it? I said I'd like to take him, but he must belong to somebody and I doubt one of my gsds would be too happy about me bringing him home. Some woman chimed in saying they called the phone number on his collar and was told they weren't coming to get him, hower she sounded a bit unsure of exactly what they said. She also said they called animal control and they were on the way.
> 
> I got to work and decided to call animal control and left a message, just in case he would be put down as an owner surrender. I also said I would be interested in taking him. They called back and asked if I had the dog, told them no, I called because I was interested in taking him and as far as I knew he was being picked up. They told me nope, when the driver got there, the dog was gone and the that the dogs owner has been searching for him.
> 
> I stopped by the store after work to ask the day cashier what happened to the dog and she said the night cashier decided to keep him. I'm not sure if the woman who said she called was lying or maybe the dogs owner was half asleep and didn't understand what was being asked, idk. She (cashier) was going to try and let night guy know, if not ill see him in the morning and let him know that the owner does indeed want his/her dog. The whole thing seemed odd, I hope the guy doesn't try to pull bullpoop and* contact the owner.*




Whoops, Should have added a "not" ^ in there


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Shaking head, this thread makes me glad I live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> that's why I keep a close eye on my dogs and I sincerely hope Dax becomes one of those seriously intimidating stay the heck out of my house unless invited type of dogs. Shasta just watches. that's all she does.


As a long time dog owner, its the ones that just watch are the ones you have to watch out for the most.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> As a long time dog owner, its the ones that just watch are the ones you have to watch out for the most.


 
I can honestly say that's not Shasta unfortunately.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I used to live with a friend's GSD that never made a sound until AFTER he bit someone. He was coal black and he would sneak up behind his target. 

My own pack makes one heckuva racket when anyone comes anywhere close to our house.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nigel said:


> There was a white GSD walking around inside of the convenience store where I stop in the morning to get my energy gummy bears. I asked the cashier if it was his and he said no followed by, did I want it? I said I'd like to take him, but he must belong to somebody and I doubt one of my gsds would be too happy about me bringing him home. Some woman chimed in saying they called the phone number on his collar and was told they weren't coming to get him, hower she sounded a bit unsure of exactly what they said. She also said they called animal control and they were on the way.
> 
> I got to work and decided to call animal control and left a message, just in case he would be put down as an owner surrender. I also said I would be interested in taking him. They called back and asked if I had the dog, told them no, I called because I was interested in taking him and as far as I knew he was being picked up. They told me nope, when the driver got there, the dog was gone and the that the dogs owner has been searching for him.
> 
> I stopped by the store after work to ask the day cashier what happened to the dog and she said the night cashier decided to keep him. I'm not sure if the woman who said she called was lying or maybe the dogs owner was half asleep and didn't understand what was being asked, idk. She (cashier) was going to try and let night guy know, if not ill see him in the morning and let him know that the owner does indeed want his/her dog. The whole thing seemed odd, I hope the guy doesn't try to pull bullpoop and contact the owner.



Did you call AC back to let them know where the dog was? Maybe they could pass that info on to the owner.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Remo said:


> *I used to live with a friend's GSD that never made a sound until AFTER he bit someone. He was coal black and he would sneak up behind his target. *
> 
> My own pack makes one heckuva racket when anyone comes anywhere close to our house.


Isn't that typical behaviour of a fear-biter?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Dogs are most certainly stolen. Use common sense.

We have an invisible fence and the house rule is Rusty is not left outside alone. If we had a physical fence I would never leave the home with him outside. My parents left our dogs outside when we were kids in the fenced in yard while at work & school they stopped doing that because someone was giving dogs antifreeze. Lost a lot of neighborhood dogs that summer, it was awful.

The FedEx guy last summer was delivering a package. I was in the backyard and didn't hear his truck pull up, Rusty of course did. I look up and here comes the driver being escorted by Rusty around the side of the house. He was trotting along side of him. The guy got a kick out of him because he said he knew he was leading me to the owner of the house. lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't think anyone would have the balls to try and steal Jäger, and theres no way he'd go willingly lol...


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

For $40? That just doesn't compute. There are 101 easier, quicker, safer and more legal ways to make that amount of money. Heck, just the drive to the meeting place cut a good percentage of profit in fuel.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Did you call AC back to let them know where the dog was? Maybe they could pass that info on to the owner.


Yes, called them this morning and left a message, no reply. Called again after work, (I have a phone number of the guy who has the dog now as well) still waiting......


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I know that lots of people don't agree with getting a dog off craigslist, but I'm so happy that I got my Robyn and not some creep that would use her for bait. Its heartbreaking to know that this is going on. There was a 7 month old GSD stolen out of his backyard about the time I got Robyn. They used him for bait, then cut his head off. They caught the guy because he yanked a tooth out of the dog to keep as a trophy...just sick, but it happens all the time. The owners of the dog lived on the same block as the person who stole the dog My golden is a barker when he sees something and sometimes it drives me nuts, but I'm glad that he does because he makes everyone aware. I've had some kids(at least I think its kids) messing with my dogs where I live now. I had a feeling because my chairs would be moved or my patio screen door would be open or off the hinges. Yesterday my son was home and someone banged on the door, he got up real quick but couldn't find anyone. I don't know if they are trying to rob me and they are trying to see where the dogs are, if they are just being butt heads, or trying to steal them. If I catch them they will have a lot more to worry about. I'm so happy I'm moving..I know my dogs will be safe where I'm going to.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

When I was a little girl (probably 40 years ago) we used to go to a farm for apples. My parents were friendly with the farmer and he had a GSD. I don't remember much about the farmer and his wife except for the one time we went to their farm shortly after their GSD was stolen. They were devastated. And they lived out in the country, so don't assume your dog is safe just because you live in the middle of nowhere.

I also remember an incident when I was a teenager. My mom went to work and when she parked the car in the morning a beautiful GSD came up to her. She looked for a collar - none. She looked for a person nearby - none. When work was over he was still next to her car so she brought him home. He was an amazingly well behaved dog and we couldn't find his owner. We always figured he was stolen from somebody who really really missed him. Very sad.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> I sincerely hope Dax becomes one of those seriously intimidating stay the heck out of my house unless invited type of dogs. Shasta just watches. that's all she does.


Given what Hans is doing, I would say there is a good chance of that 

He sounds scary as all get-out, but I think he's cute when he uses his big boy voice. He does quiet down when I tell him to, though. 

Very good guard dog, my Hans.:wild:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

there is a very handsome black pup that I shared today, the story got a bit fishy first was an owner who was ill, then the person who is contacted says it is a stray 'drop off' 
I wonder...... what is the real story? Is this dog a stray, stolen, or is it a legit placement plea from an ill owner? 

Good Morning! Please help me network this handsome boy!

Meet Girard...he needs a new home, as his parent has taken seriously ill (currently in hospice)and can no longer take care of this beautiful boy.

Girard is a 9 months old, black Czech Shepherd Dog, located in Ohio.

He is URGENT - all inquiries, please contact Steve Poturalski, 419-902-1455 OR email at [email protected]


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

I hope I dont have to worry about anyone ever trying to steal Gunnar from our yard. We leave him outside while we are at work. He is NOT friendly with strangers. and hates when strange cars or people come up to the house. He goes nuts. He will even bark in the middle of the night from the bed if he sees the motion light go on or hears someone out there. I would like to think that he is safe from the dirtbags who want to steal dogs! makes me glad that he isnt very friendly with strangers


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I never leave my dog(s) outside when I'm not home. I worry too much about crazy people throwing stuff over the fence into the yard. I had someone spray Pyrate with most likely pepper spray through the fence. They were so sneaky they did it while I was in the house. Pyrate couldn't bark his last two years due to a throat problem so he couldn't warn me and Raina was in the house busy being a puppy. I had a good idea who the guilty party was but since I couldn't prove it I had no case. I never leave Raina in the yard without me being right there now. When I first brought Raina over from Germany my trainer warned me to watch out because he said she is the type of dog a person would try to steal.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Mine are never left unattended in my yard . If someone broke in, I don't think Masi would go willingly..


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Don't think anyone would have the balls to try and steal Jäger, and theres no way he'd go willingly lol...


Yeah not worried about my dogs. I've got 90#'s of silent but deadly and 80#'s of go poof and look rabid.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

There's something to be said for the part of the breed standard that states - aloof.

Happy go lucky Smitty dog would jump in anyone's car. 

'Sgt'. Ilda _would not_. 

(also I'll second the poster who said dogs are stolen from country homes, it happens 'out there' too....)


----------

